# Canine Influenza



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

While I was on vacation last week, I heard that there was an outbreak of canine influenza in Maryland (Montgomery County), which had spread to Northern Virginia. At least 2 dogs in Maryland have died. Thankfully, Maccabee, who has not been immunized against influenza, was not boarding in Northern Virginia, but was safe with his birth famly (Starborn Havanese -- Tom and Pam King) in North Carolina.

I received an email from my vet which recomended most dogs get immunized. I spoke with the vet and due to Maccabee's history he recommended that rather than immunize him, we keep him away from "dog intensive activities" until this blows over. In our case that means no dog park.

I just wanted to mention this in case anyone plans to board their dogs, take them to doggy daycare, shows, dog parks, etc. You may want to check with your vet and try to find out if canine influenza is active in your area and if your dogs should be immunized.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I am in Northern Virginia, and never heard of the outbreak. Is the vaccination the same that is included in the DHPP vaccination series for puppies? Lucy was being boarded this past weekend, but up in NJ thankfully.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I believe the influenza vaccine is a seperate vaccine. Here is the email I received from our vet:



> Dear Laurie,
> 
> Recently there has been an outbreak of Canine Flu in Fairfax and Montgomery Counties. Canine Flu is very contagious and can lead to death. It is our recommendation that all dogs that go to kennels, groomers, dog parks, daycare, obedience training, or dog shows should be vaccinated. If your dog has had the vaccine in the last 3 years but is overdue then a booster is just needed. If your dog has never received the vaccine then two injections 3-4 weeks apart is needed. If you have any questions or concerns, or would like to schedule an appointment, please call the office at 703-777-6350.
> 
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Personally, I would not give this vaccine. But I don't take my dog to dog parks or day care either. And while we do show and train, he is never allowed to have contact with the other dogs, and I always bring his own water source and water bowl. 

But everyone has to make their own decisions about acceptable risks.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Two years ago there was an outbreak in our area and the vaccine was recommended by Tyler's vet for the same reasons and for the same subset of dogs listed in your post. Because Tyler goes to the groomer every six weeks and because of his age, he did receive the vaccine, initially in two injections and then last year as a booster. He had no reaction to it, although he has never had a reaction to any vaccine or meds he's ever had. He's due in January, again, for the booster.


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

This was a concern in Alabama a couple of years ago. I had my Yorkie vaccinated because she had collapsing trachea and it could be life threatening. The last time I asked about it they said they never saw an outbreak in our area and quit giving the vaccine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

